# Non-breeding contracts



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Purley said:


> I guess that's why responsible poodle breeders sell their puppies for $2,500 - hopefully the high cost will go some way to preventing all these crosses.


$2,500 is a bit steep! Both of my pets and even my show quality puppy was less than that. I'd be broke if breeders charged that much in my area.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

An iron clad non breeding contract can be drawn up by a lawyer. While is may not be legal to take the dog off someone who breeds it with a non breeding agreement in place, it can be stipulated that if the owner of the dog not adhere to the terms as agreed upon, they agree that they can be sued for any amount of money, but it should be a fixed amount. I would think being sued for $10,000 or $20,000 should be a deterrent to some degree. You are right though, basically if someone want to breed and sell unregistered dogs, they can. It is up to the breeder they purchased from to dot their "I's" and cross their "T's" and completely cover themselves. And to insist on a copy of the spay and neuter certificate for their records. And make sure that aside from the contract drawn up by a lawyer, that the pup is registered with the CKC or AKC with THEIR non breeding agreement set in action.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

My non breeding contract has a very high fine for any breeding, accidental or planned. That was something that really impressed me. 


Paula


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

$2500.00 is very high IMO! I think once a breeder steeps $1500.00 for me, I want to see really strong healthy lines and titles to boot. Titles are not the end all, but at that price I want to see some investment in the dogs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I cannot see why anyone would even consider a puppy for $2,500 unless it is a breeding dog. There are some quality, lovely pups available no matter where you live from health tested parents for around half of that. If you bought from afar and paid shipping, you'd still be way ahead.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

When I posted that, I did not have the original thread about Whitepoodles puppies -- I thought someone mentioned $2,500 for a poodle puppy but I guess I remembered wrong.

It really bugs me when people advertise puppies as "purebred" and you know darn well that what they actually mean is -- the father looked like a Shih-tzu and the mother looked like a Shih-tzu. That's as far as those kinds of "purebreds" go. And I just use Shih-tzu as an example. 

I have been looking on the Internet for the wording from that Act -- the one that says you cannot advertize a dog as purebred unless its registered. 

If someone can direct me to what the proper name of the Act is, then I will copy it and try posting it on usedregina -- not that anyone will take any notice, but still, it will give me satisfaction!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Purley said:


> When I posted that, I did not have the original thread about Whitepoodles puppies -- I thought someone mentioned $2,500 for a poodle puppy but I guess I remembered wrong.
> 
> It really bugs me when people advertise puppies as "purebred" and you know darn well that what they actually mean is -- the father looked like a Shih-tzu and the mother looked like a Shih-tzu. That's as far as those kinds of "purebreds" go. And I just use Shih-tzu as an example.
> 
> ...


I will see if I can find it, but in the meantime, you might be able to find the link on Kijiji. I know they have a warning to advertisers that according to the purebred/pedigree animal act, people can not claim a dog is purebred unless it can be proven it is.

Found it: http://www.edenkennels.ca/Animal_Pedigree_Act.php

And if you go to the CKC web site, they explain how it is unlawful to charge for registration papers, as some breeders regularly do.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Thanks. I have saved that link. 

I should post it on usedregina. I am convinced that most people think that purebred dogs are what you want. I don't think they know the difference between "purebred unregistered" and "purebred". I guess so long as the dog looks like a poodle or a shih-tzu or whatever, they don't really care whether its a mix.

And I won't go into the extensive argument I had with my sister about how she KNOWS that mixed breeds are healthier than purebreds/registered. I tried pointing out that her Boston/dachshund cross might come from a Boston with Cushings and a Dachshund with Cushings - or whatever genetic condition. But she wasn't having any!!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I paid $1700 CDN for my boy, who (according to the breeder) could have been shown (they kept 2 out of 9 and 4 were structurally sound enough to show at 8 weeks- two have finished in Canada) I wouldn't hesitate to pay that again for a low-COI pup from super health tested parents.

Where I live, tons of people are into the whole 'doodle' thing. They have meetups and everything... I get a lot of 'why would your get a poodle when you could have the best of both breeds?' And don;t get me wrong, I love labs and have owned labs- they're amazing... Anyhow, people get offended when you say, "Yeah, but that's a lot of money to pay for a mutt..."


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I know that there are some breeders that charge $2500 or more for a puppy, but most don't reach that number.
Baldr came from a responsible breeder Ormar, and I paid no where near that much for him. I paid a fair price for an AMAZING poodle, who even with a natural tail would have finished his CKC and AKC rather quickly.
My next puppy will come from Ora again, it was supposed to be from this last litter out of Emmy, but she had no girls  Seems that many litters year are male dominated 
My next puppy will be a female that will be shown in conformation and trained for hunt. I am hoping that the next litter will have what I am looking for, if not I guess I will wait again. Ora and I are in agreement on what I want, and she wants to place the right puppy with me. My show puppy will cost me the same as my Baldr.

You will find breeders who charge more for different colors and sex, I don't think that is right IMHO.

Contracts are important to protect both parties.

I think that people who are looking for puppies need to do due diligence. Your breeder should be in your life for at least the lifetime of the poodle you got from them. I know my breeder will be in my life for a very very long time. She is always available for any questions I have and she has a wealth of information, she has supported me in any decision I have made. Your breeder isn't just the person you bought your puppy from, they are your friend too. They should encourage you to tell them about any health issues and to send them pictures, and tell them about the life your puppy has.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My sister paid $700 for her Boston/Dachsie cross. And she went looking for that particular mix. I haven't seen the dog, but it doesn't sound terribly attractive to look at. And to me, logic does not suggest that her theory that this dog will not carry any genetic problems cannot possibly be true. Many breeds have similar problems and though I am not an expert, I would think that a cross would have just as many problems -- especially as I highly doubt the parents had any kind of testing done.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I read an article once by a dog expert talking about crosses, and he mentioned Puggles. His theory was now you have a really cute dog with breathing issues that is as dumb as a post. That is what happens with crosses. You can get the best of both breeds, the worst of both breeds or a combination that can be great or a bloody nightmare. $700???? MAN....a sucker born EVERY day!


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Purley said:


> I have seen "Australian Goldendoodles" advertised in Canada for $2,700 - and apparently an Australian Goldendoodle is a Heinz57. Its a cross between and poodle, golden retriever, american cocker spaniel, english cocker spaniel, wheaten terrier -- the list goes on and on.


I dont know about 'goldendoodles' but in Australia they are trying to turn the "Australian Labradoodle' into its own breed.
Which started as lab/poodle/cocker crosses.
They come in 3 sizes and 2 coat types.
I'm sure they are just as expensive considering they are a huge fad right now
http://www.laa.org.au/ala-breeder/standard.html

http://www.laa.org.au/downloads_09/general/ALA 2009 grading scheme amended Sep 2009.pdf


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*$2500 spayed doodle*

I have friends that have "labradoodles" One paid $700 and picked him up the same day she found him on Craigslist, the other "researched" and paid $2500 for a "purebred Labradoodle" Apparently she's papered :afraid: I asked her where she's registered ... she doesn't know for sure, but is pretty sure it's CKC. I'm guessing Continental Kennel Club?? Really :2in1: 
Both dogs are well looked after, but IMO it would have made more sense to rescue than throw money at a BYB in the one case, and the other was $2500 for a 10 week old Spayed female!!!!! There was never a chance of breeding her, why such a large amount! And she looks like what she is ... a mixed breed dog ... not a poodle and not a Labrador. What's the point? :alberteinstein:


----------

